# 2.6.8-rc3-nitro1 "Speedy Gonzalez"

## seppe

Fasten your seatbelts, because here is the new nitro-sources for your 2.6.8-rc3 engine!  :Wink: 

applied patches:

```

2.6.8-rc3-win4lin.patch.bz2

from_2.6.8-rc3_to_staircase7.E

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.4.diff 

autotune_swappiness01.diff

autotune_inactivation01.diff

supermount-ng204.diff.bz2 

defaultcfq.diff

config_hz.diff 

patch-i386-irq_enable_spinlocks2

patch-ool-spinlocks

9000_SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch

BadRAM-2.6.8-rc3.patch.bz2 

akpm_latency_rollup.patch

preempt-timing-2.6.8-rc2 

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r3-2.6.8-rc3.patch.bz2

lirc-2.6.5-20040404

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch

kernel-events-rml-2.6.8-rc3-6.patch

acpi-20040715-2.6.8.diff.bz2

```

Ebuild at http://www.sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8-rc3-nitro1/nitro-sources-2.6.8_rc3-r1.ebuild

nitro-sources is a new kernel patchset which uses the latest CK patches to keep latency as low as possible + other popular patches like lirc, win4lin, reiser4, supermount, vesafb-tng, bootsplash, acpi, swsusp2, squashfs, ... to give you the most complete and fastest GNU/Linux desktop experience. 

Please note that a few things were left out and will probably be back in the next release: bootsplash, write-barriers and lufs

And I'll try to add swsusp2 as well. 

I wanted to wait first and fix the failed hunks, but I don't have much time these days .. so that's why I release it anyway (but without bootsplash, write-barriers, lufs and swsusp2  :Sad: )

But other usual stuff (all latest ck's patches (except write-barriers), win4lin, reiser4, lirc, vesafb-tng, acpi, squasfs, ...) are still in, so don't panic  :Wink: 

Enjoy  :Smile: 

Oh, and helping me out with failed hunks is welcome!  :Smile: 

----------

## scaba

compiles fine, boots fine   :Very Happy: 

very good work. thanks a lot!

----------

## nejiron

ive done it before, but its been a while

how do I add the Ebuild to my portage tree so I can emerge the sources?

----------

## ledskof

#mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources

#cp nitro-sources-2.6.8_rc3-r1.ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources

uncoment the PORTDIR_OVERLAY line ( take out the # ) from your /etc/make.conf

change it to: PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

#env-update

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge --digest nitro-sources

----------

## nejiron

nevermind, i am just that good

moved the ebuild to /usr/portage/sys-kernel/nitro-sources

then did

ebuild nitro-sources-2.6.8_rc3-r1.ebuild digest

and now its in portage and i can emerge it  :Smile: 

----------

## c0balt

yes, but that waying its going to be deleted next time you emerge sync.

do like ledskof adviced. (that was an order  :Smile:  )

----------

## Moloch

I've been using love-sources but I'm thinking about trying yours. I'm going to wait for barriers to be put back in though. 

I've been trying to get my VIA KT266 to work with athcool on. I'm sort of suspecting some kind of timing issue. The reason why I prefer to have barriers on is with athcool on it triggers hard locks. Only occassionally can I ssh into my box otherwise I have to hard reset which makes me nervous. So far barriers has eased this pain for me greatly.

Thanks for your hard work.

----------

## Pink

seppe,

Another good job. Quick question (I haven't tried it yet), is reiser4 definitely in it? It's not in the patch list that's why I ask.

Also, what rejects do you get and with what patches?

[edit]

forget my first qusetion - I had a look at the patch   :Very Happy: 

[/edit]

----------

## seppe

yep, reiser4 is in .. It seems that I forgot to add it to the list  :Wink: 

----------

## MighMoS

Call me stupid, but if I wanted to manually apply this patch (I do that, so I don't have to pull a whole kernel emerge everythime), what would I apply this on top of?  Vanilla?  -ckX?

----------

## PovMan

what's the difference between this and love-sources? is it newer or has love-sources been discontinued or what?

----------

## Pink

@ MighMoS: As the first post says, it is for the 2.6.8-rc3 kernel, just apply it to the that or use the ebuild. An ebuild doesn't get a full kernel each time: once you have emerged a 2.6.7 kernel (or put one in distfiles), then the emerge command would only need to find the kernel patch (such as the 2.6.8-rc3 patch) and then the nitro patch. Just as if you re-emerged a prog already on your system - it wouldn't fetch it again, or you would have distfiles full of exactly the same tarballs!

@ PovMan: best thing is to look at the patch lists and see the difference. However, the easy answer is that love is based on the np sched whilst this is based on con's staircase. Also, love has a recent odd habit of making a base patch and leaving any changes (such as win4lin, etc) as sperate 'add-on' patches. This is ok if you only want one 'add-on' patch but, of course, makes it nearly impossible to add more than 1 or 2 as each time a patch is added the code changes the so the next one won't apply cleanly.

I'm also not sure what is happening with love, since oneofone stopped doing them, they have slowed considerably and as I say, have this odd format. Possibly another one out soon though.

I'd give this one a go - it is good and snappy   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ox53746F6E65

any possibility to switch to kernel 2.6.x without loosing a lot of graphics performance for games?

i would prefer kernel 2.6 (alsa included, better hardware-support etc.) but im afraid of switch, cause there is no 3D acceleration available.

----------

## Pink

 *Ox53746F6E65 wrote:*   

> any possibility to switch to kernel 2.6.x without loosing a lot of graphics performance for games?
> 
> i would prefer kernel 2.6 (alsa included, better hardware-support etc.) but im afraid of switch, cause there is no 3D acceleration available.

 

Um, not sure if this the right thread for a generic kernel question like that, but if it is, you'll have to provide a lot more information than that. Also, I'm not sure what you mean by no 3d acceleration? There is full, and better 3D in the 2.6 kernels than the 2.4 due to improved drivers, better hardware support and so on.

It might be better to start a new thread so people can help you with your specific problem.

----------

## Raku

seppe, can you apply gensplash instead of bootsplash?

i've heard that gensplash is a next generation bootsplash made by spock (author of vesafb-tng)

link to gensplash is here

(there is a patch for kernel, usermode software and how-to)

----------

## Irrumator

Hey, we're not slowing down - we just laid down some new release rules which effectively open up development to everyone. You want a new patch and no staff member has made one? Sure - make one yourself and send it over to one of us (ops in #love-sources) and we'll test it.

If it's fine with us, we'll release it and credit you for making it.

----------

## luqas

 *raku wrote:*   

> seppe, can you apply gensplash instead of bootsplash?
> 
> i've heard that gensplash is a next generation bootsplash made by spock (author of vesafb-tng)
> 
> link to gensplash is here
> ...

 

Raku,  here is the updated gensplash patch for nitro1.  I haven't tested it other than making sure the patch applied clean and doing a kernel compile with it enabled.  I am going to test it out in a couple of hours, so feel free to try it before then.  Please let me know the results.

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3-nitro1.diff

----------

## seppe

Thanks dryre, I will add that in the next nitro release to replace bootsplash. If someone can fix the swsusp2 patch, that would be nice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luqas

Could you provide a link to the patch for swsusp2 patches?  I will give it a shot.  I tried bootsplash, but that turned into a nightmare for me  :Very Happy: .

----------

## JinxterX

FAT32 drives mount now with this release but problem is they are read-only now, strange.

----------

## seppe

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> Could you provide a link to the patch for swsusp2 patches?  I will give it a shot.  I tried bootsplash, but that turned into a nightmare for me .

 

http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1412 (download page)

and

http://softwaresuspend.berlios.de/lists.html (mailinglist)

Good luck, and it are a LOT of failed hunks  :Confused: 

Oh and can someone confirm that reiser4 is in (and works)? I don't use it myself

----------

## teutzz

 *seppe wrote:*   

>  *Dryre wrote:*   Could you provide a link to the patch for swsusp2 patches?  I will give it a shot.  I tried bootsplash, but that turned into a nightmare for me . 
> 
> http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1412 (download page)
> 
> and
> ...

 

yes and it´s in and it works (i use it for my root and boot partition)

----------

## pilla

Is VESA framebuffer broken on it? It does not recognize my vga=0x33b line. When I try another mode, it makes a very small window on the top right of my lcd and put some garbage on the rest of the screen.

----------

## seppe

Maybe the next nitro will be released today or tomorrow. I updated ck's patches and added fbsplash. I had to fix some failed hunks, but I'm not I did it all correct .. it's still compiling, so I think everything is ok  :Smile: 

edit: darn, it failed  :Sad: 

----------

## seppe

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Is VESA framebuffer broken on it? It does not recognize my vga=0x33b line. When I try another mode, it makes a very small window on the top right of my lcd and put some garbage on the rest of the screen.

 

It works for me

----------

## luqas

 *raku wrote:*   

> seppe, can you apply gensplash instead of bootsplash?
> 
> i've heard that gensplash is a next generation bootsplash made by spock (author of vesafb-tng)
> 
> link to gensplash is here
> ...

 

I just tested it.  It works like a charm.  It is a little bit more to configure, but works without a problem (which I like  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## HecHacker1

wow, this is the best kernel I have used so far. This version eliminated my problems with the 4k stack (X and Nvidia are working nicely). It's very snappy.

----------

## JinxterX

Fixed my FAT32 problems, great kernel, very responsive.

----------

## PovMan

i think i've done something wrong... i've been using love-sources for ages and just switched over

I have something compiling on one desktop, and firefox on another desktop. if i don't touch it for a minute, i think all the cpu time goes to the compile, but it takes a while for other things to start working. firefox is slow for about 15 seconds then it goes normal. meh, maybe i haven't enabled some kernel option (i remember there being a low-latency option in love-sources, what happened to that?)

----------

## snekiepete

 *Dryre wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   seppe, can you apply gensplash instead of bootsplash?
> 
> i've heard that gensplash is a next generation bootsplash made by spock (author of vesafb-tng)
> 
> link to gensplash is here
> ...

 

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&highlight=[/url]

here is a how-to for gensplash

----------

## Schizoid

Well I just compiled this to give it a whirl.

Works fine on my athlon64 (even though there is no ~amd64 arch in the ebuild  :Surprised:  ) but I had to completely disable any sort of frame buffer support.

----------

## Raku

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I just tested it.  It works like a charm.  It is a little bit more to configure, but works without a problem (which I like ).

 

i can confirm that  :Very Happy: 

thanks for a patch.

but i'm still fighting with setting splash on all consoles ;-/

----------

## cato`

Nice  :Exclamation: 

But I realy look forward to the next release with bootsplash, acpi and swsusp2h support...

----------

## ed0n

It's the first time I try this patchset, I used ck before and manualy patched reiser4 against. 

It's working good, thank you  :Smile:  .

----------

## _Adik_

can anyone tell me why when I emerged this kernel, emerge wants

to emerge kernel 2.4.26? how to fix this?

----------

## Guest

Just want to say great kernel patchset.  I've been using a reiser4 patched mm kernel for a while, well after each mm release, and this nitro feels snappier.  The name certianly is fitting.

Great job!

----------

## koara

Works great for me. I have definitely noticed how much more responsive my desktop is. Keep up the good work!

----------

## floam

Nitro-sources? And people say Gentoo users aren't ricers, I say "haw!".

----------

## Dolio

"Harry, I need NOS and I need it by tonight. I need the big ones... two of em!"

----------

## Merlin-TC

Working fine here.

Me likes them  :Wink: 

I guess I will install them on my laptop later because its a little bit older (600Mhz P3) so it is easier to feel real speed improvements.

But thanks again, working really nice and I hope there will be many future versions.

----------

## fro5tbite

hmm. im experiencing keyboard glitches from nitro-sources-rc2-nitro4 onwards.. the problem is when I pressed CTRL + T on firefox, it opened like hundreds of the tabs.. im now expriencing this on nitro-sources-2.6.8-rc2-nitro3, which is what im using now. Anyone have any clues ?

im using the wireles logitech mouse and keyboard, and NEVER i had this problem before up until now.

----------

## fro5tbite

umm forgot one other thing, fat32 seemed to have problem with nitro-sources-2.6.8-rc3, it was mounted read-only for some reason.. and it was mounted fine with other nitro-sources

----------

## PovMan

yep, i'm getting this problem. when i change desktops with ctrl-tab, the konsole on the desktop i switch to starts hammering in tabs until i press the tab key again. this kernel doesn't have the iriver patch either (i think it's a patch...), so i've stopped using it. love-sources seemed faster to me anyway.

----------

## Merlin-TC

I didn't experience any keyboard problems and there is no problem with the FAT filesystem

All you have to do is addings some new options to your fstab because of a change in the kernel.

Put this as option into your fstab and you can mount it as read/writeable again: codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1

----------

## y0zza

No problem with FAT32 volumes here, but I had some issues with vesafb. Kernel would oops on bootup when trying to initialise the frame buffer. Disabling vesafb and using radeonfb worked, however.

It would also hang when initialising USB devices during the bootup. Setting the RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP to "no" didn't help. However, compiling UHCI support as a module instead of built into the kernel resolved this.

I currently have preempt enabled in my kernel. Should this be disabled? I remember Con Kovilas said that it doesn't make much difference in 2.6 kernels, but the comments in menuconfig suggest to leave enabled for desktop systems.

The system doesn't feel noticeably faster than 2.6.7-gentoo-r11, I upgraded a few other things at the same time, including new ati-drivers 3.11 which seem to be causing a few problems... glxgears has plummeted to around 300 fps too  :Rolling Eyes: 

I will keep testing  :Smile: 

----------

## butters

I've run many patchsets on Gentoo, including -ac, -mm, -ck, -love, and -xx; I've read all their respective threads full of users claiming a religious increase in desktop snappiness; and universally I've found them to be OK--to get the job done as I expect.

This patchset, however, is something else.  I think the magical combination of Reiser4 and the staircase scheduler hits the spot to the point of perfection.  I've never used a desktop OS that responds so quickly and so smoothly as my Nitro+Reiser4+NPTL+4K setup I'm running now.  The only way to describe it is to say it makes GNOME 2.6 with a scaled vector theme feel faster than Fluxbox on the -mm patchset.

Outstanding work, seppe, this is just about perfect.

----------

## chucksaysword

First time -nitro user here. For some reason, the kernel did not make /dev/dsp. I could listen to music through XMMS but UT2003 complained that there was no /dev/dsp and played no sound. I need sound so I went back to -love for the time being. This patchset does look promising however and I plan to give it another shot soon.

----------

## pilla

I just had a weird problem burning a CD with k3b and cdrecord.... it crashed my Xorg-x11 and had a very high load. It never happened before, then I just booted a vanilla 2.6.8-rc2 and I burnt a CD without problems.

I dunno if it's just a problem with the patchset or something else.

My CD-Recorder is a Thinkpad T23´s Matsushita (IDE burning)

----------

## fro5tbite

@Merlin-TC : thanks my fat32 problem is resolved now   :Very Happy: 

However Im still having problem with the keyboard, is it because of my wireless logitech keyboard ? i think i need to see if i can get another keyboard..   :Sad: 

----------

## Merlin-TC

Sorry I cannot help you with your keyboard problem but I don't have it so I guess it would be a good start to try it with another one.

Is it USB or PS2

Also I had some problems burning a DVD but I guess its not the fault of the nitro sources but that my HDD was not fast enoug and even so there should be something like burnproof most of the stuff on the DVD cannot be read.

Guess I will try it with cdrecord pro.

----------

## scaba

a new -nitro engine for 2.6.8-rc4-ck2 would be nice   :Wink: 

----------

## luqas

It's in the works  :Wink: .  I think there are some patches not cooperating right now, but hopefully it will be very soon.

Edit:  I don't know if they are being created off of that specific patch set, but they are from the newer ck sources.

----------

## Illissius

Could you try adding  this patch? I'd like to try it, but am too much of a n00b to hack in kernel patches myself  :Wink: .

Though 500Hz is a little extreme, the amount should prob. be configurable in the menuconfig... (default being something sensible like the 125 theoretical maximum)

----------

## pilla

 *pilla wrote:*   

> I just had a weird problem burning a CD with k3b and cdrecord.... it crashed my Xorg-x11 and had a very high load. It never happened before, then I just booted a vanilla 2.6.8-rc2 and I burnt a CD without problems.
> 
> I dunno if it's just a problem with the patchset or something else.
> 
> My CD-Recorder is a Thinkpad T23´s Matsushita (IDE burning)

 

Seems like it was due to a problem with a new emerge of xorg-x11 and DRI.

----------

## luqas

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> Could you try adding  this patch? I'd like to try it, but am too much of a n00b to hack in kernel patches myself .
> 
> Though 500Hz is a little extreme, the amount should prob. be configurable in the menuconfig... (default being something sensible like the 125 theoretical maximum)

 

I was going to try to see if I could get you a quick patch, but I can't seem to get to the link out of that thread.  I will see if I can find another link.  If I don't get to it tonight it, I will try to get it done Thurs. night.

----------

## Pink

@Dryre:

Are you seppe, or are you taking over the nitro patches.

Seems a shame we haven't heard from seppe for some time (unless you are him, of course   :Very Happy:  )

Just wondering.

----------

## Illissius

 *Dryre wrote:*   

>  *Illissius wrote:*   Could you try adding  this patch? I'd like to try it, but am too much of a n00b to hack in kernel patches myself .
> 
> Though 500Hz is a little extreme, the amount should prob. be configurable in the menuconfig... (default being something sensible like the 125 theoretical maximum) 
> 
> I was going to try to see if I could get you a quick patch, but I can't seem to get to the link out of that thread.  I will see if I can find another link.  If I don't get to it tonight it, I will try to get it done Thurs. night.

 

There's a working link on page 3 of that thread, or at least it worked for me.

----------

## luqas

I am not taking over them (still a n00b).  I am trying to help him with some of the patches and learn at the same time  :Smile: .  He asked for some help with the swusp2 patches in another thread and I thought I would dive in to see what I can do.  

I have talked with him some through a couple of pm's though, so I know he is working on one through a later ck patchset.

----------

## Pink

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> I am not taking over them (still a n00b).  I am trying to help him with some of the patches and learn at the same time .  He asked for some help with the swusp2 patches in another thread and I thought I would dive in to see what I can do.  
> 
> I have talked with him some through a couple of pm's though, so I know he is working on one through a later ck patchset.

 

cool   :Very Happy: 

----------

## PLum

very good work - i used love xx mm cko ck  kernels (i play a lot in americas army) and i must say it - the 2.6.8-rc3-nitro1 is working great - thx for it - and i waiting for next releases  :Smile: 

----------

## seppe

I made a new release 2 times, but there is something wrong with win4lin and I didn't had the time to fix them.

Soon I'll have Gentoo on my brand new laptop (dell inspiron 8600) so I can test swsusp2 as well (but now I'm a bit addicted to doom3  :Wink: )  :Smile: 

I'll host the new (but broken) patchset somewhere, so maybe anyone can help me out. A #nitro-sources IRC channel will be created too  :Smile: 

----------

## tatesworld

me too have problems writing cdr with this kernel,

gets to about 80% then system seems to crawl to a halt, cannot type anything, mouse barely moves, eventually stops, have to reboot, made 3 coasters! used both cdrecord & cdrdao (using gtoaster)

works fine with 2.6.8-rc2-love3

----------

## luqas

Seppe,  I am close to having the swsusp patch finished.  Hopefully I will have something by this weekend.

----------

## Pink

 *seppe wrote:*   

> I made a new release 2 times, but there is something wrong with win4lin and I didn't had the time to fix them.
> 
> Soon I'll have Gentoo on my brand new laptop (dell inspiron 8600) so I can test swsusp2 as well (but now I'm a bit addicted to doom3 ) 
> 
> I'll host the new (but broken) patchset somewhere, so maybe anyone can help me out. A #nitro-sources IRC channel will be created too 

 

What's wrong with win4lin? The rc3 patches from my site  (eg: like the one you used in this release) won't work on rc4 but you could patch it yourself, no rejects as far as I remember (I did them yesterday but didn't have a chance to upload them before my mobo died).

Anyway, good luck, looking forward to a new nitro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## adastra1982

Does any one use vmware here?

Well, I *try* to use 4.5.2.8848-r1 version, but I'm having problem powering on vms - nothing happens visibly and this is logged the in UI log:

```

Aug 12 10:15:44: vmui| Log for VMware Workstation pid=11464 version=4.5.2 build

=build-8848 option=Release.4.5.2

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| Using log file /dev/shm/vmware-adastra/ui-11464.log

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| VmhsHostDevPopulateCDROM: readlink failed: No such file

or directory

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| SMBIOS: can't open /dev/mem

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| VmhsHostInfoPopulateSystem:  Could not get information f

rom smbios to populate VMDB.

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| Using system libcrypto, version 90704F

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| Could not get canonical path for /home/adastra/vm/Window

s_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition/Windows_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition.vmx: No

 such file or directory

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| VmdbVmCfg_HashConfigFile: using input path in place of c

anonical path

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| FILEIO: Bad statfs for directory /home/adastra/vm/Window

s_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition (No such file or directory).

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| FILEIO: Failed to create new lock file /home/adastra/vm/

Windows_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition/Windows_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition.v

mx.MULTILOCK (No such file or directory).

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| VMHSVMLoadConfig failed: Message

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| VMHS_ManageVM failed: Unable to get information about fi

le "/home/adastra/vm/Windows_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition/Windows_2003_Server

_Enterprise_Edition.vmx": No such file or directory.

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui|

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| FILEIO: Cannot remove lock file /home/adastra/vm/Windows

_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition/Windows_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition.vmx.WRIT

ELOCK (No such file or directory).

sie 12 10:15:44: vmui| FILEIO: Failed to unlock /home/adastra/vm/Windows_2003_S

erver_Enterprise_Edition/Windows_2003_Server_Enterprise_Edition.vmx.

sie 12 10:15:45: vmui| VMNetCtlConstruct: no Network Names to list

sie 12 10:15:45: vmui| VMUIGtkVmdb_LoadDevice: unhandled device class scsiCtlr

sie 12 10:15:45: vmui| VmSummaryIsScreenshotNew: failed to stat image .png: No

such file or directory

[color=darkred]sie 12 10:15:46: vmui| VmSummaryIsScreenshotNew: failed to stat image .png: No

such file or directory

sie 12 10:15:46: vmui| VMHS: Exec()'ing /opt/vmware/lib/bin/vmware-vmx

sie 12 10:15:46: vmui| The VMX process died prematurely

sie 12 10:15:46: vmui| VMHSLaunchVM failed: VMDB_E_LAUNCH_PEER_FAILED

sie 12 10:15:46: vmui| VmSummaryIsScreenshotNew: failed to stat image .png: No

such file or directory[/color]

```

- sie 12 10:15:46 is the moment when I try to power the vm on.

I've done vmware-config.pl earier without problems.

SOLVED: I switched to 2.6.6-lokean1 sources but I think that what really did the trick was reemerging vmware.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## superjaded

Probably the most responsive kernel I've had the pleasure of using since the 2.6.6 line of kernels.  :Smile:  Also the first time since that kernel that a form of bootsplash (via gensplash) has worked since that same line of kernel.

----------

## seppe

I created a new patchset but it's broken.

Compilation failed, probably due to reiser4 which doesn't want to work with win4lin:

```

...

  LD      sound/usb/built-in.o

  LD      arch/i386/mki-adapter26/built-in.o

  CC [M]  arch/i386/mki-adapter26/mki-main.o

  CC [M]  arch/i386/mki-adapter26/mki26.o

arch/i386/mki-adapter26/mki26.c:114:10: #error MKI will not work if __PAGE_OFFSET is not >= MKI_END_USER_ADDR

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/mki-adapter26/mki26.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/mki-adapter26] Error 2

```

It's located at http://sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8-rc4-nitro1/

The individual patches are located at http://sepi.be/nitro/patches

edit: it seems that the 1g_lowmem patch doesn't like win4lin, so I left that out and released 2.6.8-rc4-nitro1!

----------

## Illissius

I'm menuconfiguring it now... I notice there's no longer a big (EXPERIMENTAL) next to NTFS write support, does that mean it's safe to use now?

----------

## luqas

I wouldn't use it.  It still is very limited as to what you can do.  From the help:

```

 The only supported operation is overwriting existing files, without     x  

  x changing the file length.  No file or directory creation, deletion or   x  

  x renaming is possible.  Note only non-resident files can be written to   x  

  x so you may find that some very small files (<500 bytes or so) cannot    x  

  x be written to.                                                          x  

  x                                                                         x  

```

----------

## Raku

i've just discovered very strange behaviour of nitro-sources (2.6.8-rc3-nitro1)

my system just hangs when i try to compile something

a tried to emerge konverter and i got crashes while compiling mplayer (dependecies of konverter)

then i tried to do emerge -uD system, and during compiling of glibc got the same. The strangest thing is that lockups where completly random (somtime it was only error during compile, but system still worked, sometimes it just hung - total lockup of the screen), at different places, after different time. 

Right now i'm on xx-sources (2.6.8-rc1-xx2) and glibc is still compiling (almost 20 minutes now with no hangup - that's the record for today)

what the fart is going on  :Question: 

[edit]

i think, i'll wait for 2.6.8-nitro (don't want to install another rc  :Wink: 

please, hurry with next release 

[/edit]  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Cool: 

----------

